# Neighbourhoods



## dom1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi

Where is the best place for ex-pats who work near Tokyo station, don't speak a word of Japanese and will be living alone to live for a year in Tokyo?

Can anyone provide opinions on what's the best area? Budget is roughly 1500 usd per month.

Any help gratefully received

Dom


----------

